# Cichlids for small tanks? (110 litre)



## Livvie15 (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm bored with my smaller community tank and want to have cichlids after its run down (currently has shrimp, snails, cardinal, blue, and penguin tetra, dwarf rainbow fish, pentazona barbs, and kuhli loaches). I'm also fed up that every now and then i seem to get a cluster of fish deaths, and i thought cichlids may be hardier?

This is a 110 litre tank. I was thinking maybe rams, kribs, and apistogramma? Please give me some cool suggestions and advice!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Is this tank 30" x 12"?

One pair of any one of those, but not in combination. Some of the fish you had in your community are viewed as hardy...maybe you had too many fish in a small tank?

You could probably also stock 6 tetras with your cichlid pair in this type of tank.


----------



## Livvie15 (Jul 30, 2020)

It's this tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It is only slightly longer than a 10G tank.

Here are some stock ideas for the apistos...the others are not recommended in a tank less than 30" long:

Apistogramma Aquarium

• Apistogramma cacatuoides - 1 pair
• Tanichthys albonubes "White Cloud Minnow" - 4

• Apistogramma bitaeniata - 1 pair
• Brachydanio rerio "Zebra Danio" - 6

• Apistogramma agassizii - 1 pair
• Tanichthys albonubes "White Cloud Minnow" - 4


----------



## Ephestian (Aug 26, 2020)

Apistogramma Aquarium would be a good choice.


----------

